# Saltwater Fly Fishing Video



## Feedem Flies (Feb 28, 2015)

Just finished up this video, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Feedem Flies (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks @BrandonFox!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Quality stuff. Dude you got some cajones flying that drone that close to the windmills. 

You using a gopro with your drone or some other camera? How bout a polarizing filter?


----------



## Feedem Flies (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll be honest, i was nervous flying that close to the windmills but I was confident in how stable the drone is and my piloting. I use a GoPro Hero 4 Black no filter.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Great video only complaint its so dam short!!! Make a movie that's like 1 hour 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feedem Flies (Feb 28, 2015)

That's definitely something to think about. Would be interesting to give it a try.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Great work,its such a relief to see a video thats about nature and fishing and not about product ,thanks for posting


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

at 1:45 looks like a sheepshead or redfish scurrying off


----------



## Feedem Flies (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Joe. T, I tried to keep the focus on fish and scenery. You're spot on it was a sheepshead at 1:45.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Awsome and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice....enjoyed that immensely.


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow.
Great video!


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sage (Sep 3, 2016)

Breathtaking. Thanks for sharing.


----------

